# Flies for Keys - First week of June



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

I am making the drive from VA to Marathon in the first week of June and staying for a week. I have no clue what to do down there, but will be with a few buddies and we are all "fishy" people. I don't have any doubt that we will find a few fish throughout the week, but any information is helpful.

I am in the fly tying process right now. If anyone is open to sharing flies, feel free to share them here or in a PM. That would be super helpful.

Also, I'm not trying to blow up anyone's spots, but if you are open to sharing general areas to target, that would be awesome.

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

Also, I will be taking my skiff down as a heads up and don't mind driving to the other keys for the day.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Ep baitfish, toads, worm flies, rabbit strip poon, strong arms. I'll be south of you from mid April to mid June


----------



## Derekfishtec (2 mo ago)

If you're targeting tarpon a toad will work good with either marabou or rabbit strip. If you're targeting snook some kind of baitfish pattern I like mine with a rabbit strip tail ti gives it a lot of action.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

VANMflyfishing said:


> I am making the drive from VA to Marathon in the first week of June and staying for a week. I have no clue what to do down there, but will be with a few buddies and we are all "fishy" people. I don't have any doubt that we will find a few fish throughout the week, but any information is helpful.
> 
> I am in the fly tying process right now. If anyone is open to sharing flies, feel free to share them here or in a PM. That would be super helpful.
> 
> ...


You need a search pattern streamer that Snook, reds or Tarpon will eat. This is my goto streamer, it’s Pearl estaz tied with lead or bead chain for different depths. The tail is 4 white and 4 white barred on the outside, a couple strips of flash strips. Very effective pattern, it is a hybrid of a schminnow and cockroach.


----------



## Derekfishtec (2 mo ago)

That looks like a fishy pattern


----------

